# How Long Can I Keep a Brisket In My Cooler?



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 4, 2021)

My overnight cook was shorter than the time I allotted. My brisket was done by 8:30 am and my dinner isn't until 6 pm. I removed the brisket, unwrapped and rewrapped it in butcher paper. I then wrapped the entire thing in a blanket and I put it in my cooler, which is sitting in my dining room.

*Now, here is my question* - how long can I keep it in the cooler as is? If I place it in an oven, at what temp? Do I single or double wrap it (in butcher paper) when doing so?

Thanks


----------



## ososmokeshack (Jul 4, 2021)

In the cooler probably depends on how good your cooler is. Turn your oven to the lowest setting and you should be good there. Just needs some kind of moisture in the wrap.


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 4, 2021)

ososmokeshack said:


> In the cooler probably depends on how good your cooler is. Turn your oven to the lowest setting and you should be good there. Just needs some kind of moisture in the wrap.


I have a typical Igloo cooler. It is inside my house.

1. Can I keep it in the cooler for about 6 hours before transferring it to the oven?
2. Do I need to wrap it, either single or double wrapped, when I put it in the oven?
3. I was thinking of adding beef broth before wrapping it in butcher paper and putting in the oven?


----------



## Shalenkur (Jul 4, 2021)

I've gone 12 hours with a pork butt and it was still warm and was great. It entered the cooler at 195. If the brisket internal temperature was still over 200 high it can overcook in the cooler with carryover. I think it's better to rest it down well under 200 then enter cooler if you want it to hold together for slices. What was your final internal temp?


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 4, 2021)

Shalenkur said:


> I've gone 12 hours with a pork butt and it was still warm and was great. It entered the cooler at 195. If the brisket internal temperature was still over 200 high it can overcook in the cooler with carryover. I think it's better to rest it down well under 200 then enter cooler if you want it to hold together for slices. What was your final internal temp?


203 when I pulled it. There were a few spots where it was around 197-199


----------



## Chasdev (Jul 4, 2021)

As long as it stays above 140, you can hold it just about forever.
The longer is rests at a food safe temp the more tender it will be, just be careful of holding it too hot as it will continue to cook.


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 4, 2021)

TY

It has been in the cooler now for about 3 hours. I'll keep it there until about 3 pm and then check temps. I think the temp should be fine. If not, I will keep it in the oven at around 160 until dinner at 6 pm.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2021)

Most ovens will only go as low as 170, you could leave it in there at 170 for 12 hours. However I would add some juice from the pan. Then mix it in with the PP. Aso add a finishing sauce when you pull it.
Al


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 4, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Most ovens will only go as low as 170, you could leave it in there at 170 for 12 hours. However I would add some juice from the pan. Then mix it in with the PP. Aso add a finishing sauce when you pull it.
> Al


Al

Hi. I did a brisket, not PP. But I get the point. When I redesigned my kitchen, I bought a new oven. Unbeknownst to me, it has a "keep warm feature, which, as you said, is set to stay at 170. Pretty cool.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 4, 2021)

If I'm going to hold in a cooler , I always let in cool down some before I put it in .


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 5, 2021)

Good morning. I hope everyone had a great 4th! 

Well, I served it around 7 pm. I placed it in my cooler for almost 8 hours, wrapped in a blanket and butcher paper. I then removed it, placed it in my oven at 170 and left it there for about 3 hours. It came out and it was absolutely amazing! It was uber juicy, moist and fork tender. It pulled apart like tissue paper and the fat was rendered beautifully. The burnt ends were heavenly. The pics are of me and my brother (with the hat). He made pulled pork - which was also amazing.


----------

